

Sentiment Shifts in 2013 - urlwolf
http://adage.com/article/digitalnext/ready-big-sentiment-shifts-2013/238746/?goback=%2Egmp_134079%2Egde_134079_member_196018810

======
klawed
Doc Searls' book, The Intention Economy spends a great deal of time covering
all 5 shifts that Shapiro mentions. If you were interested in this article,
you should definitely check out The Intention Economy.

